# Is the Samson Meteor USB microphone any good for REW?



## BigLouis1971 (Jul 28, 2014)

That microphone is supposed to have a flat response and I was hoping that somebody else here used it with REW with good results. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

The Samson Meteor would not give good results for acoustical measurements.

It is a cardioid mic with a tailored frequency response that rolls off the bass and accents the highs a little.

For acoustical measurements we look for an omni that is as flat as possible AND comes with its own individual calibration curve. Plus the desired shape is long and skinny with a small tip.


----------



## BigLouis1971 (Jul 28, 2014)

Ok, I think I should return my order then. Beside the UMIK-1 the Behringer ECM8000 and the Dayton Audio, what other microphones can be used with REW?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Google "measurement microphone" and everything that comes up will be useable with REW, ranging from inexpensive to outrageous. No good reason to spend more than $200 for general work, and $75 will do it. Considerations:

Must be omnidirectional
Must have its own individual calibration curve for meaningful accuracy
If it is USB, then an audio interface is not needed, but precise timing measurements are only possible with non-USB and a 2-channel (or more) audio interface.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You can use the Galaxy CM 140 SPL meter as well as most Radio Shack SPL meters. These have microphone outputs built in to the meter so it acts as the Mic for REW as well.


----------

